# El Camino back seat



## dusty27 (Jan 2, 2010)

im lookin for some help i want to put a back seat in my el camino ive seen it a cuple time and now im ready to to do my el co but dont know where to start if you have any pics or have done it before please help me out


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

What type of seat are you lookin to put back there.... a bench? I think it will look way out of place if you put in a bench, due to its height in relation to the driver and pass seats inside. just my .02


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 5 2010, 06:39 AM~16188741
> *What type of seat are you lookin to put back there.... a bench? I think it will look way out of place if you put in a bench, due to its height in relation to the driver and pass seats inside. just my .02
> *


 :werd: i think somesort of loveseat would look the best, that comes to the height of the bed and is mounted flush to the bed.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 5 2010, 04:14 PM~16191552
> *:werd: i think somesort of loveseat would look the best, that comes to the height of the bed and is mounted flush to the bed.
> *


x2


----------



## dusty27 (Jan 2, 2010)

This is where I've started, I cut out the back window and trunk. I want to install a backseat and don't know what else to do. I've seen it done so I know it's possible just don't know where to go from here.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I think if you were to make a normal g body rear seat fit it would not be any higher than the front seats and it would actually be like your sitting in the rear of a cutlass,regal, or monte.use your imagination you can figure it out but now that you cut that car get ready to hide from any rain


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dusty27_@Jan 7 2010, 02:28 AM~16211020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know if I would of done all that...... what about the rain??


----------



## dusty27 (Jan 2, 2010)

lol im making it a summer car only i can make the malibu seat fit thats not my problem its how do i cover the sides where its cut any suggestions?


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

I would build it out of wood...Weld in some sheet metal where you cut it and build the seat to hide the metal work...


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

that bottom tub is the same as gbody so get a rear seat out of regal monte cutless make sure to cut out latches too then weld em up and fit it in the only thing is about a 1/3 of the back of seat will need to have something built to lean against


----------



## dusty27 (Jan 2, 2010)

i was also thinkin of maybe having a interior guy make me some side panels to cover the seat belt pully and cut metal what do you guys thin???


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 8 2010, 07:26 AM~16223780
> *I dont know if I would of done all that...... what about the rain??
> *


x2, i was picturing a seat molded into the rear of the bed right up against the rear window, facing the REAR bumper, kinda like a old school wagon 3rd row, you know facing the rear.

you could make a panel, but it might look kinda funny cuz it's gonna be the only upholstered piece back there, right beside the painted bedside. i think it if were me i'd fab somethin outta metal and paint it the same color as the elcamino is going...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dusty27_@Jan 8 2010, 04:00 PM~16227671
> *lol im making it a summer car only i can make the malibu seat fit thats not my problem its how do i cover the sides where its cut any suggestions?
> *


yeah thats cool but when you have a car you can't really take out of town due to being scared of the rain and all that it sux. I'm not hating just stating the truth my homie had a regal with the top cut off and it had full chrome undercarriage and he couldn't enjoy it what so ever.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

your going to just have to stay around the house and always know where a gas station is.


----------



## dusty27 (Jan 2, 2010)

the fabbing of a metal peice sounds like the way to go and rain is'nt goin to stop me from rollin anywhere the el co is my toy and im building it to have hella fun


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------

